# Fortiva Ends Partnership with Adorama



## Ozarker (Mar 10, 2020)

Unfortunately, Fortiva has ended it's partnership with Adorama. While Fortiva is a sub-prime lender, they often financed with no interest anywhere from 6 months to a year and I have taken advantage of that several times, always paying off the balance before the program end. I guess my standard credit cards, or moving over to B&H, will now be my route for gear. Did anyone else use Fortiva?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 11, 2020)

I avoid deals like that, but do use the B&H Payboo card where I get my 9.6% sales tax rebated off the purchase. I have it set to automatically pay the full amount due so there is never a balance carry over. Its basically a way to get the price reduced by the sales tax amount.


----------

